# 1st Annual Texas "KING OF THE DEEP" Deep Drop/Swordfish Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We decided to do a little something out of the box, so here it goes.

1st Annual Texas "KING OF THE DEEP" Deep Drop/Swordfish Tournament
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas
August 15-17 2013

Entry Fee- $200 per boat

Calcutta Insurance- $200 per boat

*Calcutta for Deep Drop*
Calcutta will take place a Poco Playa Restaurant , Bar and Village

Any 3 of the below fish categories: Only 1 species weighed per category

Pays 1st thru 3rd place- 50%-30%-20%

Warsaw Grouper
Yellowedge Grouper
Gag Grouper
Bearded Brotulla
Tilefish
Barrelfish
Oilfish
Almaco Jack

*RIP CHARTS.COM will add an additional $1000* to the 1st place winner of the calcutta category *IF THE REGISTERED CAPTAIN IS A CURRENT RIP CHARTS SUBSCRIBER AT THE TIME OF THE TOURNAMENT*

*The LES BOLTON "KING OF THE SWORD"category*
In memory of fellow offshore fisherman and friend Les Bolton

$500 Pot 
&
$1000 Pot

Pays 1st place only on both pots -100%

$500 added to the $1000 pot thanks to CHANCE STONE AND TEAM BLUE AND BREW SPORTFISHING

*SIDE POTS FOR EACH INDIVIDUAL CALCUTTA FISH*

Warsaw Grouper
Yellowedge Grouper
Gag Grouper
Bearded Brotulla
Tilefish
Barrelfish
Oilfish
Almaco Jack

Pays 1st and 2nd place on each side pot- 60%-40%

$200 each sidepot

Thanks to the following sponsors who made it happen:

WWW.REELPROSHOP.COM
POCO PLAYA RESTAURANT, BAR AND VILLAGE
SPOOLED UP SPORTFISHING
LINGREN-PITMAN
WWW.JBOFFSHORETACKLE.COM
GRIZZLY COOLERS
DOUBLE D EXTREME TACKLE
BUSHA BOAT WORKS
ENGEL COOLERS
SAVAGE HIGH PERFORMANCE RODS
LIFEFORM LED MARINE LIGHTING
JEROMY TURNER FAMILY
CALCUTTA FISHING
RIGID INDUSTRIES MARINE LED LIGHTING
WWW.GRIZZLY-VALVE.COM
WWW.WETSOUNDS.COM

Boats can leave out of ANY TEXAS PORT. Weigh in by water at Matagorda Harbor

Both electric and conventional reels are allowed

Boats can leave at 6am on Friday, August 16th and have to be in line to weigh by 7pm on Saturday, August 17th. Boats CAN STAY OVERNIGHT

More info will be added from time to time

ANYBODY WANTING A TOURNMENT BROCHURE, PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR MAILING ADDRESS.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like lot of fun, hope I can find someone needing crew.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That does sound like fun... Les was a good friend and we fished together several times back in the day... I'll bet you have a good turn out... Capt. Ahab


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> That does sound like fun... Les was a good friend and we fished together several times back in the day... I'll bet you have a good turn out... Capt. Ahab


Yes he was Brett. Deeply missed and he loved to swordfish.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

You should add pomfret to the catagory.


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Swordfish is just a side pot?


----------



## Intercontinental Charters (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey mark sounds like a great tourney.....are you gonna limit this to center consoles only or can we fish the cabo for this one.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Fish what you got. Big or small!


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Looking forward to it. Thanks Mark. Nice tribute to Les as well.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

No aj?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

bkb7777 said:


> You should add pomfret to the catagory.


Yes sir, DONE !

Pomfret is now added to the calcutta fish list.

Swordfish is not part of the calcutta for this first year. Lets see how it goes and how many swordfisherman enter this tournament and we will see for next year.

Since this our first time to get this type of tournament together, I cant please everybody. I will do my best though.

No Amberjack also, not really a deep drop fish. Just decided not to add it.

Things are coming together nicely with this tournament. I will be adding more sponsors in the next few days.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

whos your daddy said:


> Yes sir, DONE !
> 
> Pomfret is now added to the calcutta fish list.


Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Savage Rods*

Don Savage , who is the offshore rod making master said he is in for the 1st Annual King of the Deep Offshore Tournament.

My friend Don has been a friend and supporter for many years.

Dons high performance rods have been tried and tested by the best swordfisherman on this board and many more.

www.high-performance-rods.com


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

If I'm in town in in on this one !


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

*?*

Snowy & Misty Grouper added perhaps?


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

*Deep drop/swordfish*

A deep drop/swordfish tournament and no swordfish calcutta. Needs a new name like Deep drop/without swordfish????


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Homewrecker said:


> A deep drop/swordfish tournament and no swordfish calcutta. Needs a new name like Deep drop/without swordfish????


Where were you during this discussion? LOL

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=481847

Alot of time is put into these tournaments. Folks that have taken the task of putting these tournaments together know what I am talking about. Alot of hours are put on the phone, emailing perspective sponsors/donors/ finding a place to host the tournament/ weigh in area/insurance policies/ weighmasters/ certified scales/ printing brochures/ mailing etc etc.

We try hard to put a tournament together that all offshore anglers have a shot at winning some money and having fun also. The purpose of this tournament is to do something different. There is not a tournament like this in Texas. I figured a deep drop tournament is a change from the norm.

It is our plan to make this tournament an annual event. I am looking forward to the weigh in. We should have alot of spectators watching some different fish brought in. The future of this tournament depends on the amount of entries we have. A low amount of entries means the possibility of not having it again the next year. The interest so far has been good.

So, we will be discussing the possibility of having a swordfish calcutta in addition to the deep drop calcutta.

So that means 2 different calcuttas the same night, which is something we can handle if yall want it. Like I said, we try to make this tournament what each of you would like it to be, to a degree.

We are going to add SNOWY GROUPER and MISTY GROUPER to the calcutta categories for deep drop.

Thank goodness we havent printed the brochures yet. My wife is not going to be very happy with me when I tell her about the proposed changes, LOL.

Be back soon.....


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

If the swordfish get their own Calcutta, then that portion of the tournament should be straight handcrank. Let the grouper fisherman use e-reels...not much skill in that, just need good coordinates.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

Ok, sorry this has takena while to update. Been catching fish offshore.

Here is what we have added/changed:

ADDED A SEPARATE SWORDFISH CALCUTTA IN ADDITION TO THE DEEP DROP CALCUTTA. Pays 1st and 2nd place- 60%/40%
SWORDFISH calcutta insurance is $200 per boat.

ADDED the following fish to the deep drop calcutta category:
1. Snowy Grouper
2. Misty Grouper

This is a first for us having 2 separate calcutts in one night, but we are up to it for sure.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added sponsors*

We will annouce some added sponsors and also added money to the categories tonight.

Anyone who would like to be a sponsor of this tournament, please feel free to contact me. Sponsors are what help make tournaments like these a sucess with some advertisement for your company or products and hopefully make this tournament an annual event.


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

If the weather is less than 3, I'm in.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Go Man Go said:


> If the weather is less than 3, I'm in.


Thanks Brian !!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added money*

I am glad to announce the following sponsors to the "KING OF THE DEEP" Deep Drop/Swordfish tournament:

*Rip Charts.com- $500*

*BUSHA BOAT WORKS-$500*

*MIKE RIZZUTO- $500*

*JEROMEY TURNER FAMILY-$500*

*BLUE AND BREW SPORTFISHING-$500*

*RIP CHARTS.COM- $1000 IF THE CAPTAIN IS A REGISTERED SUBSCRIBER OF RIPCHARTS.COM AT THE TIME OF THE TOURNAMENT.*

*$3500 IN ADDED MONEY IN THE SWORDFISH CALCUTTA!!!*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Those who requested a tournament brochure mailed to them will be going out next week.

Teams wanting a brochure mailed to them, or emailed to them, send me your address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Texas Billfish Championship*

We will have tournament brochures for the KING OF THE DEEP/SWORDFISH TOURNAMENT at the Captains Meeting/Calcutta this evening. Big thanks to Brandon and crew for allowing us to put them there.

Good Luck to all the TBC teams !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$500 in added money*

Mr Jean Miller has stepped up and is a sponsor of the *LES BOLTON* *SWORDFISH CATEGORY* in the amount of *$500.*

This money is directly added 100% to the swordfish category.

Thank you *JEAN MILLER* !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Shannon and Lisa Smith - $500 sponsors*

My longtime friends *SHANNON and LISA SMITH* have stepped up and are donating *$500* to the *LES BOLTON SWORDFISH CATEGORY*. *SHANNON and LISA* were good friends of Les and we thank you for making this a great memorial for him.

*$500 added to the LES BOLTON SWORDFISH CATEGORY*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We will have someTEXAS KING OF THE DEEP Offshore tournament brochures this weekend at the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$500 more*

Bert Kivell has stepped up and is in for _*$500*_ for the Texas King of the Deep Offshore Tournament.

Thanks Bert for the support !

www.pluggerspub.com


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

Great job to you and Kelly again on getting this tournament up and going Mark! Hoping for an excellent turnout. We will be there for sure.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Muy Loco's in :texasflag


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor*

Thanks to CAPT.JERR GERRANS and 3J PRECISION for the sponsorship of $500 to the KING OF THE DEEP TOURNAMENT.

Need machine work ??? Call 3J PRECISION.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Capt.Jeff Gerrans*

It's Capt. Jeff Gerrens .........from Cha Ching Charters


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Grand Prize for DEEP DROP*

HOOKER ELECTRIC has stepped up BIG TIME and is donating a HOOKER ELECTRIC REEL setup VALUED AT $3000.00.

With the help of Capt Jeff Gerrans with 3J PRECISION and MATAGORDA SPORTFISHING, a SHIMANO TIAGRA 80 will be purchased to pair with the HOOKER ELECTRIC REEL.

This will be added to the DEEP DROP CATEGORY as a GRAND PRIZE in addition to the CALCUTTA!!!!

This complete setup is valued at $4000.00.

THANK YOU HOOKER ELECTRIC FOR THE SUPPORT HERE IN TEXAS!!!

www.hookerelectricreels.com


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

That is sweet. Nice work.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Correct website*

The correct website for Hooker Electric is

www.hookerelectric.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*JB Offshore Tackle*

JB Offshore tackle has added to the grand prize package. He has added a mess of tilefish and grouper rigs.

Thanks JB Offshore Tackle!


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Also I'm putting in some diamond strobes and a couple deep drop weights to make it a complete package. Thanks Mark and Kelly.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Mark, sounds great. Can you give us a update that is easier to read.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Will do Chance. I will do that tonight......


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*LP Stepped up again!!*

Tim at Lingren-Pitman has sent a big box of goodies for deep dropping and swordfishing.

*BIG THANKS TO TIM AND LINGREN-PITMAN FOR THE SUPPORT!!*


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

What are the rules in regard to IGFA regulations? Can we use J-hooks with natural bait?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

No IGFA rules in this tournament....


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool. Thanks, Mark


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

That would be unless you are bottom dropping for reef fish with natural bait, witch require the use of circle hooks by law. Also any tournament must abide by the regulation of circle hooks only when fishing for billfish. Luckily swordfish are not considered billfish from my understanding.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Where do you leave from? Where do you weigh in?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Leave from any Texas Port and weigh in is in Matagorda at Matagorda Harbor.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up is the KING OF THE DEEP.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Getting alot of emails about this one. Hope for doable weather!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Weather is looking good from early forecasts posted.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to y'all suckas!!!:texasflag

DL


----------



## bertram (Jun 18, 2008)

Six Chicks (the boat!) will be there!!


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

If forecast holds, Reelin N Dealin will be there. 

Brad


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Have some tile leaders, deep drop grouper and plus any other fish in the deep let me know soon and I can have them to you before the tournament.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

If anybody needs a place to stay, I just spoke to Brandy at the Las Palmas Lodge in Matagorda. Very nice place!

Call Brandy at 979-429-7469

www.laspalmaslodge.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Just got this message from Brandy. Better jump on this one 



I'll do a special on the lodge this weekend for the tourney! Book 2 nights get 1 free! $350 for the front or $500 for the whole lodge!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Schedule of events:

Thursday, August 15th- Registration opens at 4pm and closes at 7pm
Captains meeting starts at 715pm
Deep Drop Calcutta starts at 730pm
Swordfish Calcutta is immediately after

Friday, August 16th- Boats can depart from any Texas port at 6am.
Scales open at 4pm til 7pm

Saturday, August 17th- Scales open at 4pm and closes at 7pm

Boats CAN stay overnight and can weigh in either day.

Electric Reels ARE allowed

*DEEP DROP CALCUTTA:*

Pick from any 3 of the below fish categories, your choice. Only 1 fish per category.

Warsaw Grouper
Yellowedge Grouper
Gag Grouper
Bearded Brotula
Pomfret
Misty Grouper
Tilefish
Barrell Fish
Oilfish
Almaco Jack
Snowy Grouper
Horse Eye Jack

Pays 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. 50%-30%- 20%
Grand Prize is a BRAND NEW HOOKER ELECTRIC REELSETUP with a Shimano Tiagra 80 with a SAVAGE BENT BUTT CUSTOM ROD valued at over $4000

*LES BOLTON KING OF THE SWORD CALCUTTA:*
*Sponsored by BLUE AND BREW SPORTFISHING*

Pays 1st and 2nd place- 60%-40%

$1000 to be paid to the Winner of the Les Bolton Swordfish Category IF THE CAPTAIN IS A RIP CHARTS.COM SUBSCRIBER.........Sponsored by RIPCHARTS.COM

Sponsors- Rip Charts.com- $500
Busha Boat Works-$500
Mike Rizzuto- $500
Jeromey Turner Family-$500
Blue and Brew Sportfishing-$500
Pluggers Pub-$500
3J- Precision-$500
Shannon Smith Family-$500
Jean Miller-$500

Teams can compete in BOTH the Deep Drop and Swordfish categories, separate Calcutta and Calcutta insurance fees.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Remember to subscribe to Ripcharts.com before entering the tournament to be eligible to win and extra $1000 in the swordfish Calcutta.

The 1st place captain of the boat who catches the biggest Swordfish in the tournament will win a additional $1000 if they are a current rip charts subscriber.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Getting close, who is fishing?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rule update*

Had some teams ask about bring in fish by vehicle because of thier distance from thier home port and Matagorda. After discussing, we will allow teams to bring fish into weigh with a vehicle. Teams will have to be at the Harbor Bait and Tackle at Matagorda Harbor by 7pm each day to be able to weigh. Teams must check in with me or my weigh master if you arrive by vehicle.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Had some teams ask about bring in fish by vehicle because of thier distance from thier home port and Matagorda. After discussing, we will allow teams to bring fish into weigh with a vehicle. Teams will have to be at the Harbor Bait and Tackle at Matagorda Harbor by 7pm each day to be able to weigh. Teams must check in with me or my weigh master if you arrive by vehicle.


You've got to be kidding?


----------



## triplethreat250 (May 7, 2012)

For an offshore tourney, it would seem like it would be better for everyone to bring their fish in by boat...


----------



## poolcat (Feb 22, 2010)

triplethreat250 said:


> For an offshore tourney, it would seem like it would be better for everyone to bring their fish in by boat...


I agree. This is how all of these tournaments have been in the past, if you don't want to bring your fish in by boat don't fish simple as that.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

StarlinMarlin said:


> You've got to be kidding?


Does it really bother you that a team whos home port is far away can drive their fish in by truck???

They still have to catch the dang fish!

Since both you and triple threat are probably fishing the same boat and are local, it shouldn't bother you.

It is impossible to please everyone running these tournaments. You wont believe the requests I have had! If you don't like a person bringing their fish in by boat and it bothers yall that much, then wait at the dock while the others who it don't bother go out and catch em!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whos your daddy said:


> They still have to catch the dang fish!


Yup!

Good job putting this together Mark. Should be a great tournament.


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok Dulles say any Texas port I'm not gonna fish Freeport and drive my boat all the way there ...that's stupid .....ill load it up on a trailer and haul the fish to the scales just like fishing fiesta ...


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

By truck hu? I've got one on its way over night from New Zealand that should be the next state record! Hope it thaws in time 
A big white refrigerator truck will be there as soon as the scales open will that work to?


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

Sonds lime people r scared u got your spots we have ours just so happens they r in Freeport ....shouldn't matter where u leave from or how u got the fish to the scales ....


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

Freezzer truck really jackass if ur scared stay home ...no one wants to cheat ....


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

When money is involved people will do any thing just making a joke. And a point I don't think you should be able to do that. This is not an inshore tournament you are a custom to fishing. Never heard of People pulling $50,000 marlin onto the scales on a trailer. Just saying


----------



## loganschroeder (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the fish should be brought in by boat, that the way it's been why change it now?


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

How do we know somebody isn't going to use two boats to catch a fish, then haul it to Gorda by truck?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Guys, if the issue is cheating. Here is my viewpoint. Cheating is always a concern for us. There is no way that we can place a tournament official on each boat fishing the tournament. If we could, we would. I would like to think that these teams have some integrity and would not cheat, but we live in a society that when a large amount of money is involved, there is always the temptation. If the concern is the temptation of cheating by transferring fish caught on a boat into a vehicle and then driving them to the weigh in, I really don't understand that. IF a boat wanted to cheat, I would think they could transfer fish caught on another non tournament boat easily while in the gulf or the ICW. Safety of big boats traveling in the ICW at night is always a concern for us also. We do our best to eliminate any possibility of putting our teams in danger. We are going to polygraph the winners. if a team wants to take that chance, then that's up to them. Also, its now a criminal charge to cheat in a tournament. If I came off harsh then I apologize.


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

True never herd of that ether but we ain't fishing Marlins are we ...fishing fiesta some of the winning fish came from glaveston ......I'm not burning a extra 500 in fuel just to weigh my fish in and there should be some honor in this u can't stop a cheater no matter what rules u have this just lets a few more of us fish the tournament is all .....


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

Rsn how do we know u can't use two boats and swap out offshore and haul them in by boat come on really that's just stupid


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Dude 35cc I'm gonna feel really sorry for you in the Calcutta If you can't afford one more tank of gas to weigh your fish. I see 5 or 10 k in your future so transfer some money in so you don't bounce a check


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

What is the name of your boat or team?


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

The way I look at it is bring your fish any way you want.
If you fish out of Galveston or Freeport and want to bring it by road you'll be giving up lots of valuable fishing time to get there in time.
Mark, have the polygraph guy there waiting. 1st, 2nd, 3rd place in each calcutta = mandatory polygraph.
Warn everybody in advance.
You could name an object of the day the morning of the tournament, every sword weighed must have the object with a time and date stamped photo at weigh in.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Me and Rory are friends. We just got off the phone with each other talked it over. Still friends ! 

I see his point and he sees mine. I try to make this tournament the best it can be so that we get the maximum number of teams to enter to make it a success . More teams equals more money in the pots to win. Maybe I'm a little too soft? I will be posting some tournament updates tonight in regards to safeguards to prevent cheating and insuring integrity with all the teams as best I can. Please, no more bashing each other!!!!! The wind is calming and fish to be caught.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope for another great tournament Mark and Kelly spend a lot of their own time putting together. The weather is looking great again for this one. Lets have a good time and catch some fish.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry no disrespect to you or the tournament. Was just joking around. I think it raised the pot though


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hahahaha, no problem man!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> Dude 35cc I'm gonna feel really sorry for you in the Calcutta If you can't afford one more tank of gas to weigh your fish. I see 5 or 10 k in your future so transfer some money in so you don't bounce a check


this was childish.. especially for someone who joined the board 6 months ago. we are all adults here, I hope, so please have some respect for each other. BTW.. looking at the boat and house 35CC pics show I doubt he has any problems with $500 gas.

FACTS:
Fishing Fiesta had their 66 annual tournament this year.. 66th.:doowapsta. they allow fish to be brought in by both boat and road. Ploygraph the winners etc. I guess the system works eh.. Lets not jinx the effort here to start another tournament instead lets support the efforts in making this DEEP DROP TOURNAMENT an annual event for all to enjoy. If you don't like the rules set forth by the organizers find a tournament which suits you.. simple..


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

I just wanna get tight!! Just sayin....


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

capttravis said:


> I just wanna get tight!! Just sayin....


GET TIGHT SUCKA.. lol..

Travis,, you guys headed out this week??


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got home so 10k in my future lmao and u don't know the name of my team or my boat be funny if I bought ur boat as well as mine don't be shocked as I do know the name of your boat .....ur mouth might have overloaded your *** this time ....


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Please help me to understand*

How does the swordfish Calcutta work with the 500 and 1000 pots? Or since it is now a separate Calcutta is it an entry fee plus Calcutta. I would assume now that it is a Calcutta it would be an entry fee of some amount and Calcutta insurance for some amount and the Calcutta like the deep drop. But I could not tell from all the post. Please pardon my ignorance and explan.


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

*The 1st place captain of the boat who catches the biggest Swordfish in the tournament will win a additional $1000 if they are a current rip charts subscriber*

Putting this in my pocket now!! LOL! Good luck to everyone...just more to me


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

As usual Mark, Kelly, and Taylor work very hard getting these tournaments together for us to enjoy. I could care less how you bring your fish to weigh in as long as they're smaller than mine! Lol
Thanks Mark, looking forward to this one more than any other.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Can anyone clarify the entry fees? This is how Im guessing its going to go.. please correct me if im wrong.

Entry Fee: 200 (one time fee, not for each catagory)
Deep Drop calcutta ins: 200
Swordfish Calcutta Ins:200
Then 2 separate calcutta's?

Deep drop- do you have to pick 3 fish during captains meeting you are going to target? or do you just catch any of the fish on the list and just weigh your 3 largest of each catagory?
Side pots for each fish: $200 entry fee per.

Swordfish- 500/1000 pots did they get rid of this since we have the calcutta now?


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

bkb7777 said:


> Can anyone clarify the entry fees? This is how Im guessing its going to go.. please correct me if im wrong.
> 
> Entry Fee: 200 (one time fee, not for each catagory)
> Deep Drop calcutta ins: 200
> ...


That's how I got it.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome and thank you to Troy at SHORT CORNER Tackle in Surfside,Tx . Troy has donated a spool of diamond braid braided live valued at $330. Troy also is adding a few more items he is adding also.

These items will be added prices added to the swordfish winners


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Registration/Calcutta/captains meeting is this evening at Poco Playa Restaurant in Matagorda. Registration opens at 4pm and closes at 7pm.

We have tournament shirts now and will be using them as the object of the day . Will explain it at the captains meeting tonight.

Seas are looking great!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Entry Fees*

Entry fee for tournament-$200
Calcutta Insurance for Deep Drop-$200
Calcutta Insurance for swordfish-$200

Minimum starting Calcutta bid is $500

There are no more $500 and $1000 swordfish pots anymore since we added a Calcutta.

We still have 2 big fish pots which are $100 each pot.
Big Warsaw Grouper -$100 each boat
Big Tilefish-$100 each boat
Pays 1st place only each pot 100%

Remember to subscribe before the start of the tournament to Ripcharts.com to be eligible for an added $1000 paycheck. Captain who wins the swordfish Calcutta must be a Ripcharts current subscriber to be eligible.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

whos your daddy said:


> Entry fee for tournament-$200
> Calcutta Insurance for Deep Drop-$200
> Calcutta Insurance for swordfish-$200
> 
> ...


Great thanks for the info.. But another question: 
How will the added prizes be awarded if some one out bids you on your boat and the Calcutta is split. Will the added prizes go to the boat or be split and how? Such as the rip chart bonus (I am a current subscriber it is a great service), elect reel ect.

Sounds like a great tourney and team NAUT AWFUL is in just trying to get it all straight in my head so I can pass along to crew..


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

BKB64 said:


> Great thanks for the info.. But another question:
> How will the added prizes be awarded if some one out bids you on your boat and the Calcutta is split. Will the added prizes go to the boat or be split and how? Such as the rip chart bonus (I am a current subscriber it is a great service), elect reel ect.
> 
> Sounds like a great tourney and team NAUT AWFUL is in just trying to get it all straight in my head so I can pass along to crew..


Side pots are not part of the calcutta.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

BKB64 said:


> Great thanks for the info.. But another question:
> How will the added prizes be awarded if some one out bids you on your boat and the Calcutta is split. Will the added prizes go to the boat or be split and how? Such as the rip chart bonus (I am a current subscriber it is a great service), elect reel ect.
> 
> Sounds like a great tourney and team NAUT AWFUL is in just trying to get it all straight in my head so I can pass along to crew..


Easy solution, don't let anybody outbid you in the auction.

Anyway, looks like a fun tourney and I had planned on fishing...but I sold my boat last week. Best of luck to all...


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

BKB64 said:


> Great thanks for the info.. But another question:
> How will the added prizes be awarded if some one out bids you on your boat and the Calcutta is split. Will the added prizes go to the boat or be split and how? Such as the rip chart bonus (I am a current subscriber it is a great service), elect reel ect.
> 
> Sounds like a great tourney and team NAUT AWFUL is in just trying to get it all straight in my head so I can pass along to crew..


Winning team gets it, not the person that bought your boat, if that happens.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The best thing to do is buy your boat in the Calcutta . That will get your team 100% of what y'all win.

But if your not sure if you will be able to buy your boat in the Calcutta, then buy the insurance. That will assure your team 50% of the winnings no matter how much and who buys your boat. But you have to buy the insurance before the Calcutta starts. With a 60/40 split in the swordfish Calcutta, could be a good payout!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Probably should by the insurance anyway, because if you don't, for some reason people tend to bid you up. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Well it all went well last night. First time tournament and an iffy Saturday forecast we still ended up with 17 of the best deep drop/ swordfisherman on the Texas Coast. This is type of a specialty tournament. Not alot of folks deep drop and swordfish, but the popularity is growing and we hope it continues to grow.

Looks outstanding offshore today and tonight. 

The weigh in opens at 4pm and closes at 7pm. Not expecting alot of teams to weigh on today, but we have the scales open anyway.

Tomorrow the scales open at the same times. 

We have some outstanding raffle items also and the public can purchase chances to win also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Weigh in today*

Weigh in today at Harbor Bait and Tackle at the Matagorda Harbor. Scales open at 4pm and closes at 7pm.

Worried all night about the teams offshore and watched the radar. Spoke to a couple of teams that were a little more south and west of Matagorda and it got a little hairy when the storm passed through.

Got a report of a couple of swords landed yesterday evening, along with some Warsaw, Yellowedge, Tilefish and barrel fish.

Come out and watch the weigh in !!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More reports*

Received a couple more reports. Looks like we have at least 5 boats that have swords on board coming to the weigh in.

Also some nice deep water fish.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet! I'm watching..


----------



## hookerelectric (Mar 27, 2013)

*winners*

im looking forward to the results........


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm ready 2 see pics of big fish....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Any results?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

A quick report :

1st Sword- Team Muy Loco -369 lb sword
2nd Sword- Team Blue and Brew- 134 lb I think!

1st Deep Drop- Team Hit and Run
2nd Deep Drop- Team Blue and Brew
3rd Deep Drop- Team Pit Boss

1st Tilefish- Team Cha Ching- 26 lbs
1st Grouper- Team On the Take- 119 lb Warsaw 


I will get exact results later


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners ! 
Congrats Preston, Troy, Joey and crew on the new unrestricted gear sword record! Nice work guys way to make it happen! That's a nice one. The LP-S 1200 has held the last 3 records in a row! Tim yall better get yo making more reels!  Capt. Ahab


----------



## hookerelectric (Mar 27, 2013)

Who won the new hand crank hooker electric reel?


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Mark and Kelly! Another great tournament. Thanks Brett and everyone for the kind words. Congrats to all the teams that fished. I will get a report and more pics up soon.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice one Joey!! Congrats!

Rob C


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats to all my Texas, friends that placed. Specially the Muy Loco Joey, Preston, Troy, y'all got tight suckas!!!!!:cheers::cheers:

DL :texasflag


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics*

A few pics


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*pics*

More pics


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*pics*

Few More


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark - big thanks to you, Kelly, and crew for another year of great tournaments. :cheers:

Can't wait to see the new reel in action. Maybe we can use it to go get the big brown that destroyed my Diawa rod.


Stephen


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Thanks Again to all involved! Awesome Pics! 

Muy Loco Crew


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Hube said:


> Mark - big thanks to you, Kelly, and crew for another year of great tournaments. :cheers:
> 
> Can't wait to see the new reel in action. Maybe we can use it to go get the big brown that destroyed my Diawa rod.
> 
> Stephen


Get ya a big boy rod. Those oil rigs don't give. Lol. Nice job guys on the win.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Czech (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes a Big Thank You Mark, Kelly and Taylor.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thank you*

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

The 1st annual Texas King of the Deep was a success. With the iffy seas forecasted for Saturday, we had a few teams that decided to stay in and not take the chance. The teams that did make it out caught some good fish. Spent the early part of Friday night talking to teams that were offshore via sat phone about the weather conditions. Teams to the east had good weather and a couple of teams that were farther west had a rough night. Thankfully all were ok.

Always on a 1st annual event, there are bumps in the road. Had a couple, but everything turned out well and are noted for change next year. These tournaments are a success because of sponsors. Sponsors are the lifeblood of offshore tournaments these days. We are fortunate to have a group of outstanding sponsors.

RIP CHARTS.COM
MIKE RIZZUTO
HOOKER ELECTRIC REELS
SAVAGE CUSTOM ROD AND REELS
BUSHA BOAT WORKS
PLUGGERS PUB MATAGORDA
GRIZZLY COOLERS
WET SOUNDS MARINE AUDIO
ENGEL COOLERS
LINGREN-PITMAN
JB OFFSHORE TACKLE
LAS PALMAS LODGE MATAGORDA
LIFEFORM LED
D & D EXTREME TACKLE
3J PRECISION
WOODY WAX
STAR BRITE MARINE CARE
POCO PLAYA RESTAURANT AND VILLAGE
JEROMEY TURNER FAMILY
COOLER GRAPHICS.COM
SHANNON SMITH FAMILY
CHANCE STONE FAMILY/BLUE AND BREW SPORTFISHING
JEAN MILLER

Thanks also to the owners of HARBOR BAIT AND TACKLE at the Matagorda Harbor for the hospitality.

We plan on making this an annual tournament and are currently working on the 2014 King of the Deep (See separate thread)

Thanks to all who supported and helped make this tournament a success.

KELLY and TAYLOR HOLLAND
SHARON KAMP
BRANDY and RUSSELL HICKS
PATTI HOLLAND
CRAIG RUCKA
MATT HAMMOND
LARRY LIVANEC
JOHN and NIKKI REEDER

MY WEIGHMASTER CHRIS BARRETT AND CANDACE LAND.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats to Muy Loco, very impressive


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks again RSN :cheers: Looking forward to next year!


----------



## GrizzlyCoolers (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

We had a great time as usual. Thanks Mark and Kelly for the hard work. Looking forward to next year. Good to see grizzly coolers on here. That cooler ya'll had at the tournament was huge and solid. Very impressive.


----------

